
Why govt's decision to infuse ₹25000 crores in stalled housing projects is wrong - TheLastSamurai
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2019/11/bailing-out-builders-in-name-of-helping.html
======
patlola
Agree with your point, throwing money at the problem is not a solution. higher
officials should get this point.

In India public infrastructure sucks, if the government focuses just on that
aspect other sectors will raise automatically.

------
g82918
1 crore (or 100 lakhs) is equivalent to 10 million. So about half a billion
USD. For us Americans.

Edit: based on an currency converter of dubious value.

